# Arabian Conformation Critique?



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello! I'm trying to learn about conformation so I thought it would be beneficial for me to learn if you guys critique my horses's form(s). I couldn't get a good picture of Oinky because he wouldn't stop looking at me but I think I got some okay ones of Aurelius. 

Also, what is the ideal way for a horse to be positioned to take good conformation pictures?

Thanks! I can retake with suggestions for positioning if this is no good.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww he has a face like my mare . I like his back end and his bone. He looks like he MIGHT be over in the knee. His back legs look off in the first pick, but ok in the last. I LOVE his neck and head but something about his shoulders seams off. He also looks like he needs to build his top line a little more. Otherwise he is a cutie. I am by means not a confo guru so take my post with a grain of salt .


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Hahaha thanks anyway!! He is very cute indeed. My trainer told me he is slightly stuck in the hips. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His shoulder has a fine angle to it, however the reason i think it looks off is because he is heavy on the forehand and his withers are set back a fair bit. This is not aided by the deep hollows behind his withers that lead to a rather flat and higher croup.
Neck is set nicely but could use muscling.
Very handsome head
Is he standing square in that first photo? He seems to set back on his front legs and his pasterns are long
Camped out in the back legs


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't think he is totally square in that pic, no.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll take him. He's ok by me. We aren't critiquing a 100K$ horse.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

How old is he? The first picture he looks like he was in need of a trim. He also looks like he could use some extra groceries. His topline is rather lacking. Other than he looks like a good horse. I love his cute little arab head and dainty arab neck.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

He'll be 14 in March.


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

I love arab and arab crosses; they're so unique. He's got such an intelligent look on his face in that second picture- adorable!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks! He is asking for a treat there.  lol


----------



## KaraPankratz (Feb 5, 2014)

lilruffian said:


> His shoulder has a fine angle to it, however the reason i think it looks off is because he is heavy on the forehand and his withers are set back a fair bit. This is not aided by the deep hollows behind his withers that lead to a rather flat and higher croup.
> Neck is set nicely but could use muscling.
> Very handsome head
> Is he standing square in that first photo? He seems to set back on his front legs and his pasterns are long
> Camped out in the back legs


Most of your points are correct, however, in the Arabian horse industry, breeders strive for a very level rear end. They strive to get a horse with a rather high tail setting due to the breed, genetically, have one less vertebrae than any other breed. 
So a flat croup and high tail conjunction are actually quite acceptable. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaraPankratz (Feb 5, 2014)

Breed standards can be found on arabianhorse.org
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

